# Quickbooks love it or love it



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use Quickbook Premiere and I love it. you just do the inputting and it does the rest. What do you guys think?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you wanna know, check out this link.

http://www.painttalk.com/search.php?searchid=63049


----------

